# صلاة طلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع في عمل



## mimi gamil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاة طلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع في عمل

إلهى، أنت تعلم أنى لا أعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى. وها أنا قد شرعت فى.... فمن أين لىِ أن أعرف جيداً ماهو الصالح لى إن لم أسترشد نعمتك فى ذلك؟ فأسألك يارب أن تدبرنى فى هذا الأمر. لا تتركنى ومشورة نفسى، ولا تدعنى أجرى وراء ميولى لئلا أتورط وأسقط، بل احفظ عبدك من الزلل، وكن متكلى وعونى، ودبر الأمر بحسب إرادتك كما يوافق صلاحك. وإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد، وهبنى نعمتك لأتممه. وإن كان يضر فانزع منى يارب هذه الرغبة، لأنك عليم بكل شىء، ولايخفى عليك أمر. وهاأنا عبدك، عاملنى بما يوافقك، إذ لانجاح تام، ولاسلام كامل، إلا بتسليم ذاتى تحت تدبير مشيئتك. علمنى أن أقول فى كل شىء: يا أبتاه، ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك. لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين. ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
صلاة المسيح تحرسكِ
شكرا​


----------



## Gondy maghol (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*صلاة حلوةةةةة​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
شكرااااا على الصلاة اخت ميمي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2010)

*صلاة لطلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع فى عمل*

*إلهى أنت تَعْلَمُ أنى لا أعرفُ ما هو الصلح لنفسى. وها أنا شرعتُ فى ....................... فمن أين لى أن أعرفَ حسناً ما هو المفيدُ لى إنْ لم استرشدْ نعمتكَ فى ذلك. فأسألُكَ ياربُ أن تُدَبَّرَنى فى هذا الأمر. لا تتركْنى ومشورة نفسى ولا تدعْنى أجرى وراءَ أميالى لئلا أتورط وأسقط. بل اعصمْ عبدك من الزلل. وكن متكَّلِى وعونِى، ودبرْ الأمرَ بحسب إرادتِك كما يوافقُ صلاحَك. وان حسُن لديك فليكنْ كما تريدُ. وهبنْى نعمتَك لأتممه. وان كان يضرُ. فانزعْ منى ياربُ هذه الرغبة. لأنكَ عليمٌ بكل شئ ولا يخفى عليك أمرٌ. وها أنا عبدُك عاملنْى بما يوافقك، إذا لا نجاح تام. ولا سلامَ كامل إلا بتسليم ذاتى تحت تدبير مشيئتك. علمنى أن أقولَ فى كل شئ: يا أبتاه ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك.*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: صلاة لطلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع فى عمل*

امين

تسلم ايدك يا نيتا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (6 أغسطس 2010)

*ربي يسوع .. إني أحتاج إليك .. أنا أعلم أنني كنت أقود حياتي بنفسي وكنت أخطئ إليك .. أشكرك لموتك على الصليب من أجل خطاياى .. ها أنا الآن أفتح باب قلبي لك وأقبلك رباً وسيداً ومخلصاً شخصياً لي .. إمتلك حياتي .. إجعل مني إنساناً اً يعمل مشيئتك .. آمين

ميرسى ياقمر صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

